# Golden girl in SoCal needs home



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Now there's a reason I haven't heard yet! Poor dog. Stupid people.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There are Golden rescues available. Please encourage her owners to contact them, you can find a list here:

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, I have already contacted "my hero" Steve Harlin. Most of the rescues in Southern California are full. I was hoping maybe someone off this forum might be interested in her.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Good Luck, a lot of the rescues are full, I have a 8 year old now that needs a good home.


----------



## Nicolle (Dec 25, 2007)

Can you please PM me. I am with So. California Golden Retriever Rescue. I may be able to help you.

Deborah


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nicolle*

NICOLLE

Please PM Deborah of So. Cal. Gold. Ret. Rescue

and if that doesn't work out, 

contact Margie Mullan of California Arkansas Retriever Rescue Effort.
[email protected]
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/CA583.html


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

SusanMarie, seems like you may be able to find her a place...Thank you for looking out for her.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Susan, where is this girl? Do you have pictures yet?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

She's in Sylmar right now.I will probably get her sometime midweek. Won't probably have pics up until I get her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan*

Susan

So you are getting her?

Post pics when you have them.

she still needs a rescue, right?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Her owners are being very difficult. I could have had a ride up here for her this past weekend with people who may be interested in adopting her. They just lost a dog and have adopted from me in the past. The owners would have only had to driven 45 minutes to drop her off. But they never called me back, so she missed that ride. Now I have someone willing to meet them half way (about 2 1/2 hours) and I still can't get them to commit. They are busy people you know!!?? I just found out they lost Layla's 6 month old puppy on the 4th of July. They are assuming someone stole her, even though the gardeners left the gate open, so they never really bothered to look for her. Yes, she still does need a home. If I can get her this week, my friends will still be in town to see her. To be honest, once I actually meet her my standards for adopting her will double. That's why I try and stay out of it as much as I can. If I have not gotten her by next weekend, Morgan and I will drive down there ourselves and get her ourselves !!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Can I post this on another forum I belong to? There are people in So. Cal over there.


----------



## Ladyinblack (Jul 20, 2009)

I am willing to drive up to Sylmar and get her... I can take her wherever she needs to go or I can keep her for a little bit until you can get her a good home... I would like her to be away from those people asap!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Ladyinblack said:


> I am willing to drive up to Sylmar and get her... I can take her wherever she needs to go or I can keep her for a little bit until you can get her a good home... I would like her to be away from those people asap!


How close are you? I'm 4 hours north... and have the same feelings. 

Susan, I wonder if Wanda would meet the folks and keep her for a couple of days?


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

I would also be willing to help out. I am about 15 miles away from Sylmar. I can get her after work and keep her until other arrangements can be made.


----------



## Ladyinblack (Jul 20, 2009)

wicamnca said:


> I would also be willing to help out. I am about 15 miles away from Sylmar. I can get her after work and keep her until other arrangements can be made.


I'm about an hour away....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!*

Wow! Look at all these angels very willing to help this sweet dog!!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I have someone just waiting to come and pick her up. I just can't get the people to commit. I will check and see if I can get them to let one of you guys pick here up, then Verl (the man transporting) would get her within 24 hours or sooner. Thanks Margaret for offering too. I just called , they are supposed to call me right back. Thanks everyone !!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not too far from Sylmar, either. If the scheduled transport doesn't work out, please let me know. I can pick her up and take her wherever she needs to go within 150 miles.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Angels all of you for being willing to GO GET HER. I hope it works out and she is out of their hands very soon.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I am 15 minutes from Sylmar and would love to help out! I can get her anytime...I'm home all day for the summer.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Still waiting...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> Still waiting...


Don't give up...


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Claire's Friend said:


> Still waiting...


I'm thinking good thoughts!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

nixietink said:


> I'm thinking good thoughts!


Did you get my PM?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Just adding my name to the list of peeps near Sylmar who can go pick her up if needed. I'm out of town this Fri/Mon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*The sooner*

The sooner she gets out the better.
Glad to see all the volunteers to save her!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Let's see a transport come together!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Claire's Friend said:


> Did you get my PM?


I didn't get it! Try resending!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I cannot believe how much trouble you are having just getting her! Jeez! Once you have her if you don't already have a home lined up you can post on the San Diego Golden Meetup Group. There are always people looking for Goldens. Or I can post for you. Good luck! 

http://goldens.meetup.com/33/


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

Nicolle said:


> Can you please PM me. I am with So. California Golden Retriever Rescue. I may be able to help you.
> 
> Deborah


You know that is funny.....My dh was at work and someone from your group SCGRR gave him a business card......I have it sitting right in front of me. He works at Galpin and the lady he never got her name. She has a Mazda. That would be something if that was you? It was like a month or two ago.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*please see UPDATE ON LAYLA!!*

*Please see update on Layla!!!
FOLLOW THIS LINK!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=899928&posted=1#post899928*


----------

